# Cruiser - My Heart Horse & Our Journey



## CruiseOverOxers (Feb 1, 2018)

Super excited!! Yesturday, I got my first pair of Piper breeches from Smartpak! They fit well even though I had to use a belt (which is totally fine to me and actually would even if I didn't have to lol) and they were slightly short (also fine because most are and they're just under tall boots/chaps anyway so it doesn't bother me) because my legs are like 31" and the longest they had was 28". I'm going to use them for my lesson tomorrow (first in weeks cause of yucky winter weather ugh) and see how they work!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, subbing!  I can't wait to hear about your adventures with Cruiser. 
And new breeches are awesome!  Hopefully they work out for you, good luck at your lesson as well!


----------



## CruiseOverOxers (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks @PoptartShop!


----------



## CruiseOverOxers (Feb 1, 2018)

Had our first lesson in months today! It went exeptionally well! It was a new place (arena) and it was awesome! Walked Cruiser around to check everything out and that went well. The arena is grommed really well and there is a mirror so you can look at yourself, really nice kept place. I lunged him before the lesson and let me tell you, that was awesome for him! Let him get out all that extra energy so he could focus! During the lesson we worked on lower leg and overall position and went over some cavaletties at the end! Time to brag now lol, my trainer said I had improved a lot from the last lesson and was very proud , can't wait till next time! The breeches were awesome also. Still waiting on the other pair to arrive and the breastcollar/martingale to be delivered.


----------



## CruiseOverOxers (Feb 1, 2018)

Got my other pair of Piper breeches and Royal Sports martingale/breastplate yesturday and the day before! Curious to see how Cruiser will react to the martingale and can't wait to try my other breeches (they're full seat which I have never tried before, so excited cause I've always wanted to!). The martingale brestplate's leather is literally THE SOFTEST LEATHER out of the box I've ever gotten!!


----------



## CruiseOverOxers (Feb 1, 2018)

Was going to go to the arena Yesturday to ride without a lesson but the roads were slick and snowy and temperature was in single digits and teens, ugh. Hopefully week after next since I can't next weekend. Winter is pretty, fun and all but it is the WORSE time of year for equestrians in my opinion!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Depends on where you live.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Subbing! And I totally agree with you on winter!


----------



## CruiseOverOxers (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks so much @JoBlueQuarter! And yes, it does matter where you live, but around here, winters can be crazy!!


----------



## CruiseOverOxers (Feb 1, 2018)

Ugh! Wyoming weather! Sometimes you love it and sometimes you don't. I was going to go riding at the arena yesterday but when you got extremely muddy roads that your not even sure you can get a trailer through, that's not happening! Safety first always! Oh well, hoping for next weekend, it's spring break though so will definitely get some more at-home time with the ponies! YAY!


----------



## CruiseOverOxers (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks like it's a possibility we may ride tomorrow, but sketchy...yesterday I went out and did a thorough brushing of the fuzz ponies! And I FULLY brushed out Cruiser's tail and HOLY COW it looks like he has 3 horse tails in one it's soooooo thick!! And long! Must be a Morgan thing, anyone else with Morgans have this?? Love it though! Took me probably about 15min to do but now he looks like a handsome boy . Also chopped his mowhawk look from his overgrown bridle path so he's looking more trimmed up, as are KC and Eclipse . Anyway, that's the biggest news haha, the mud is really making it hard to do anything more exciting!


----------



## CruiseOverOxers (Feb 1, 2018)

The boys got to go over to the other field today! First time in months! Oh they were so happy, running bucking, rearing and rolling!  Still waiting to hear if it's possible to ride...


----------

